# RIP tuffy :(



## Charlene (Jul 23, 2010)

i made this decision after much thought, conferences with 3 vets, all of whom said it was most likely intestinal cancer. tuffy has had blood in his manure for the past few days and this morning, he peed blood.

he is buried in the big alfalfa field not far from where my old mare was laid to rest a few years ago. i will miss him so much but i could not let him suffer.






RIP tuffy, i loved you for 25 of your 28 years and i will love you forever.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 23, 2010)

Ohhh Charlene....

I am so very sorry. You did all you could. He was a beautiful guy.


----------



## Barbie (Jul 23, 2010)

So sorry Charlene! RIP Tuffy!

Barbie


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh Hon...I am so sorry.................but you DID do the right thing for a dear friend.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 23, 2010)

Super heart felt sympathies.

With one in your life that long its hard to imagine life without them.


----------



## little lady (Jul 23, 2010)

((HUGS)) So sorry for your loss. He was beautiful!


----------



## REO (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm SO sorry!





What a beauty he was!!

Wow, 28! He had a long, wonderful life with you. You did the most loving thing for him in the end.

{{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 23, 2010)

He is so beautiful! I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 23, 2010)

What GORGEOUS fur friend he IS.......He's not far away from you. Blessings.


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Charlene! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry.



It was good that he didn't have to suffer long. He was really lovely. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Tab (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss! What a special horse!


----------



## Gini (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Tuffy had a wonderful long life with you. When it was his time, you gave him a loving gift in letting him cross peacefully. My prayers coming to heal your heart.

Gini


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 23, 2010)

So very sorry to read of your loss - what a beautiful horse!

He was not only a lucky boy to have spent all those years with you, he was also lucky you cared enough at the end to help him cross Rainbow Bridge when it becam necessary.

My thoughts and sympathies are with you.

Anna


----------



## chandab (Jul 23, 2010)

So sorry you lost Tuffy, but he had a wonderful life with you. But, man its hard when they been a part of your life for so long (I lost Cheddar, 6 weeks ago, I had him for 24 of his 27 years; I'm just now starting to feel myself again, instead of in a fog).


----------



## Mona (Jul 23, 2010)

Ohhh Charlene, what a terrible loss for you. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so very sorry at the loss of your beautiful boy. My condolences.....


----------



## anoki (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh Charlene......I am soo, sooooo sorry to hear that......





((((HUGS))))

~kathryn


----------



## Charlene (Jul 23, 2010)

chanda, i'm sorry for your loss, too.

thank you all SO much. kind words and warm hearts are such a huge help. i think it is just now sinking in...went out to feed the horses a little while ago and was met by just 2 little guys. something will always definitely be missing out there now.


----------



## bfogg (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you Charlene for loving him enough to do what was right for Tuffy! Tough decision but Tuffy thanks you for doing what was right for him.

Hugs

bonnie


----------



## twister (Jul 23, 2010)

Charlene I am so sorry for your loss, he was beautiful.

<HUGS> Yvonne


----------



## Charlene (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks, everybody, for your kind words. sure was strange to go out for chores this morning and not have tuffy nickering at the fence.


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 24, 2010)

So sorry, Charlene



He had a nice long life with you


----------



## chandab (Jul 24, 2010)

Charlene said:


> thanks, everybody, for your kind words. sure was strange to go out for chores this morning and not have tuffy nickering at the fence.


Cheddar's paddock looks so empty, now; but I hope to do a little work on it and make it safe for minis, its not the same, but at least it won't be empty.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 24, 2010)

_I'm so sorry to hear about your loss...._


----------



## shannonw (Jul 24, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. I know that had to be a very hard decision to make.


----------



## Connie P (Jul 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss Charlene. What a wonderful life you provided for Tuffy. RIP Big Guy.


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 25, 2010)

Im so sorry. He looks like such a wonderful friend. I am glad you had him and loved him till the end.


----------



## Frankie (Jul 25, 2010)

Ohhhh, I am so sorry for your loss, he is just beautiful.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 26, 2010)

Charlene -

I am so, so sorry... you made the best decision for your beloved friend. Again, I am truly sorry for your loss....

Liz R.


----------



## miniwhinny (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I'm SO sorry. I can't imagine how hard your loss must be hurting you. I so admire your true love for him to have done what you had to do.

I'm sorry


----------

